# Lathe centre height?



## Aled Dafis (26 Dec 2009)

Having just managed to get the Woodfast lathe I bough from Blister into the workshop today (pics to follow tomorrow, honestly), I now need to work out how much I need to raise it to get a good working height.

The lathe is very short at the moment - 920mm centre height, so I reckon it needs to be raised to somewhere in the 1100 - 1200mm region. My previous lathe had a centre height of 1040mm, and I found this a little low. Could you guys please measure your existing lathes and advise accordingly.

Is there any merit in the "centre at elbow height" theory?

Just for information, I'm 6' 4" tall so I'm guessing that I probably need a taller lathe than most.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## CHJ (26 Dec 2009)

I find that I have to have centre height set to 100mm or so above the oft quoted elbow height.

In the first instance this was to allow me to stand more upright for most tasks and I guess my tool handling and approach has evolved to match.

If in doubt I personally would err on the high side, you can always arrange for a platform to work from to raise yourself 50mm or so if necessary while you determine which is most comfortable.


----------



## wizer (26 Dec 2009)

Aled, I'm 6'3" and my lathe spindle is around elbow. As you know, I suffer with a bad back. I find it fine for bowls and faceplate work, but it's too low for spindles. I intend to raise it soon, but as to exactly what height, your guess is as good as mine. It's such a lump, it makes it hard to try different heights. I think I'll raise it somewhere between chest and elbow. But I'd definitely recommend above elbow.

i wonder if anyone could come up with a method of raising and lowering the lathe with minimal effort.


----------



## wizer (26 Dec 2009)

CHJ":1lnhi3e2 said:


> you can always arrange for a platform to work from to raise yourself 50mm or so



simple genius wisdom


----------



## Oakbear (26 Dec 2009)

Well i've just measured my elbow height using the wall mounted measure in the clinic room at work, and it is roughly 1180mm. Given i'm 5'10", i reckon you'll need a bit more.
I tend to prefer a bit heigher then elbow myself, although maybe it's what i'm used to as my lathe currently being replaced was a few inches heigher (a bit too heigh though!).

Can i ask how you are raising this? 
I was thinking of buying it, and bandied around a few ideas with friends!

I was thinking of building two wooden boxes on rubber shock-mats, sitting the stand on them, filling them with gravel, placing anchor bolts into it, cementing and removing the wooden boxes to leave solid blocks. 
'Twas never to be mind!


----------



## Aled Dafis (26 Dec 2009)

Thanks guys, It looks like it's going to be at least 1200mm (just measured my elbow height). I may as well go for 1250 to be on the safe side.

I'll call into the local fabrication shop next week to see if he has any offcuts of 12" ish I beams, they should do nicely. I may even weld some gussets in the I section to reduce the likelyhood of vibrations causing wobble in the supports.

Cheers

Aled

Edit : Oakbear, we must have posted at the same time. I had considered a concrete structure, but at 12"+ high that would mean a lot of concrete, and probably some rebar. I really dislike the wet trades i.e. concreting, plastering, tiling etc. so have disregarded this idea.


----------



## CHJ (26 Dec 2009)

Don't go to too much expense or work effort to raise the lathe.

A machine that substantial will be sound enough stood on some 100X50mm pieces of sawn timber, if you are worried about them moving from under the lathe feet then a large woodscrew or nail or two will keep them in place. 

The wood cushion between steel lathe and concrete floor could even be advantageous.
Messing around with steel packing could lead to a lot of frustration down the line if it's not the ideal, much easier to trim a bit of wood down or nail a bit more on.


----------



## CHJ (26 Dec 2009)

wizer":2f3865ha said:


> ....i wonder if anyone could come up with a method of raising and lowering the lathe with minimal effort.



How much do you want to spend :?: :lol: :lol: 

There was a time when I would have sent you out to find a 1930's car with a JackAll system to rob but I guess you don't get many of them in the scrap yards these days.


----------



## dannykaye (27 Dec 2009)

mine is at 46" and I am 5' 10" ish and elbow height is about 44". But I do mainly small spindle stuff, pens - handles. I don't know if bowls would need a different height


----------



## paul-c (27 Dec 2009)

Aled thanks for posting this thread
i too am looking to increase the height of my union graduate
i had decided to go down the 4" x 3" topped with 1" ply and rubber (an old car mat ) coach bolted in for a bit of safety ( to stop me worrying about it vibrating of the raised platform :? ). 
good luck
cheers paul


----------



## Richard Findley (28 Dec 2009)

Hi guys,

I will measure mine today and post later :wink: .

Richard


----------



## Richard Findley (28 Dec 2009)

Right, checked it out today. The centre hieght is pretty much 48" (1215mm) and I'm 6ft and this seems ok for me.

Maybe we could compile a chart of best hieghts for people. Is there a pattern emerging?

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Aled Dafis (29 Dec 2009)

Thanks Richard. 

It's a little early to see whether there's a pattern emerging as our sample size is too small. I think that some sort of a chart would be a good idea though, but we'll need quite a bit more data before we can get it drawn up.

Would a few others be willing to measure your setup and also include your height? This _might_ become an useful reference (or just a red herring, who knows).

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Blister (30 Dec 2009)

Aled

You need to make it the height that fits you 

and remember , some turning work is done with the tool handle low ( below lathe center) height 

and some done with the tool handle High ( above lathe center height ) 

so it does really need to be comfortable to you when in use 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Williamthethird (25 Nov 2012)

Wish I had found your site before I started. Just finished making a workbench for my new lathe - (just started woodturning at 77). Next job cut the legs down. Axminster AW1416VS very high .


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Nov 2012)

W111 - it's easier to cut them down than add to them.


----------



## CHJ (25 Nov 2012)

Williamthethird":3siqbpnq said:


> Wish I had found your site before I started. Just finished making a workbench for my new lathe - (just started woodturning at 77). Next job cut the legs down. Axminster AW1416VS very high .


How's the Back? most septuagenarians find standing more upright (higher centres) easier on the Back than bending over.

My machine is at least 75mm above my elbow height.

Rather than going to the trouble of de-mounting everything to lower the bench, try it with a decent sized Duck Board to raise yourself if you can't get on with it at the benches current height. A common practise for folks giving lessons to shorter individuals.

Just make sure it covers a big enough area that you don't trip on an edge whilst turning.


----------



## ncpaladin (25 Nov 2012)

I think it has a lot to do with personal preference. Mine is about 2” above elbow height. 
I heard the following tip which worked for me.
Take your tool rest and set to center height, face 90* away and take a tool in your hands in a comfortable stance, tuck the tool to your side and turn to the tool rest. The distance from the tool to the rest should tell you how much to adjust the lathe height to fit yourself.
You turn away to start with so that you will not subconsciously adjust your stance and arm position to the rest height.


----------



## Lightweeder (25 Nov 2012)

I agree with Chas - better to find a pallet or something to stand on. Keep your feet warm in the winter too. Starting at 77? What kept you?


----------



## Paul Hannaby (25 Nov 2012)

If you do a lot of hollowing, having your centre set too high will lead to an uncomfortable position but for spindle work, a high centre can be more comfortable. It might be worth experimenting with both to see what suits you best.


----------



## jurriaan (26 Nov 2012)

My lathes are ludicrously high (Spaceballs, anyone?) at 133 cm above the floor (thats 4' 4", I believe).
This happens to be an optimal height with 8" of chips on the floor, which means I have 8" of thinking 'it's getting better' and then another 8" of thinking "Hmm, I must clean up some" :mrgreen:


----------

